# Can the boxes cigars come in be used as humidors?



## Lobo dawg (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sure this is a noob question but I've run out of room in my humidor. Can cigar boxes be used as humidors?


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

In general, no. I'm sure there are some boxes out there that would hold humidity, but they aren't generally designed to serve as humidors.


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

There are better options for temporary storage. Tupperware is an easy and affordable way to store your cigars. Throw in some humi-beads and your good to go. Simply crack the lid every day or so to let it breathe.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Another option would be to invite some friends over and make it so you haven't run out of room in your humidor..... ainkiller:


----------



## texas fish (Oct 26, 2009)

I use a zip lock baggie and put it in the frig.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

texas fish said:


> I use a zip lock baggie and put it in the frig.


I'm no expert, but this may not be a good thing. Maybe some more experienced BOTL can chime in on this one.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

You shouldn't use boxes for long term storage as someone else said they aren't really designed to hold humidity.

Depending on how much you need to store (or spend) a tupperdor or coolidor works great. You can even make your own humidifiers by using a block of the wet floral foam but to fit in a smaller tupperware and use distilled water on that. They work great but I find they hold the humidity higher than I like - around 70-72%.

If you use a cooler keep a few cigar boxes in there as well as the wood will help to hold the humidity.

Here's a site with some good how-to info, probably some posts on Puff as well.
Coolidor.com - Coolidor products, instructions, reviews, and everything you need to know to make homemade humidors.



texas fish said:


> I use a zip lock baggie and put it in the frig.





Rookee said:


> I'm no expert, but this may not be a good thing. Maybe some more experienced BOTL can chime in on this one.


Yeah, might want to avoid the fridge method. It doesn't have the proper temp or humidity to store cigars. Plus, cigars will pick up flavors so if you have some onions in there...........


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Rookee said:


> I'm no expert, but this may not be a good thing. Maybe some more experienced BOTL can chime in on this one.


From what I've heard, unless the fridge is thermoelectric, as in a wine cooler, it will suck the humidity out of the cigars.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Dont put them in the fridge! A normal refrigerator will ruin your sticks...


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

A Tupperware cake pan with one or two 1/16" or one 1/8" hole in the top to vent, some Span. cedar for the sticks to "sleep" on, some beads or a Credo for humidity and a humidistat. You can use some duct tape over the hole if you need to regulate the humidity. Let them sleep in a nice dark area and they'll be happy. Untill I got my box this setup worked just fine.
Poor mans humidifier or for your extras. I've kept sticks in there for over a year and they were great! I noticed NO taste change and I believe the cedar was a large part in that.
Be safe, and Merry Christmas.
CraigJS


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Tupperdore for sure...

But... If it's too full you could always smoke more! I see your in the Sunshine State, so you have no excuse not to smoke outside, like some of us poor souls here.:tongue1:

Or... Bomb some unsuspecting BOTL here!:bounce: This is Puff ya know!!!:target:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Beer goes in the fridge.
Cigars go in the humi.
Enough said.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Beer goes in the fridge.
> Cigars go in the humi.
> Enough said.


Beer goes IN MY BELLY!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Beer goes IN MY BELLY!!!


Thats what Im talking bout!!!!

I'd try a Tuperdore or if you got $15 you can get this: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/sax12 a 20ct humi and 8 sticks aint bad for $15. Search for a CI Free shipping link. Copy n paste the link into your web browser then copy n paste this link and you can get it shipped for free!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Beer goes IN MY BELLY!!!


In my best Homer voice... Mmmmmm, beeeer.:woohoo:


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

What about Opus X boxes? I have one and it looks pretty bulky and very well made. Would these be okay to use as a humidor?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

dmisc said:


> What about Opus X boxes? I have one and it looks pretty bulky and very well made. Would these be okay to use as a humidor?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


You could use it to temporarily hold a few sticks but, even though they look very solid, they are not engineered to provide a solid seal to hold humidity long term. Maybe if you wanted to keep 10 cigars or so on your desk as a go-to humi??

But, as others mentioned, if you are truly looking for storage there are much better solutions that are inexpensive.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Tim. Much appreciated.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

dmisc said:


> What about Opus X boxes? I have one and it looks pretty bulky and very well made. Would these be okay to use as a humidor?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


It will work fine as long as you put it cooler with some beads
:tape:

Cigar boxes don't work as hummies


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

As everyone else has mostly said, dont use a cigar box (any cigar box) as a humidor.

When you got a cigar store that has a walk-in humidor... there's a reason why they keep most of the cigar boxes stored in there... they are not sealed air tight, allowing the humidity to traverse in and out of the cigar boxes as necessary.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The exception that underscores Tim's rule is the Romeo y Julieta Anniversario box. I used one (still do, off and on) for about a year. They're small, 20 Torp/Toros, but the seal is great and since they are laquered, they don't lose moisture through the wood. I was recharging my beads about every three weeks.

There have been a few other cigar boxes made to humidor quality, but I can't specifically recall them off-hand.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

As Herf N Turf stated there are some you can use.
I still use a CAO Sopranos and a CAO Champions Sampler Box.
See them at: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/262974-new-old-quickie.html#post2779117

Just be sure to use a humie stick or a Water Pillow.
And don't store for long. I use them for my everyday
smokes that I will smoke up quickly.


----------



## west_texas_cowboy (Jan 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> The exception that underscores Tim's rule is the Romeo y Julieta Anniversario box. I used one (still do, off and on) for about a year. They're small, 20 Torp/Toros, but the seal is great and since they are laquered, they don't lose moisture through the wood. I was recharging my beads about every three weeks.
> 
> There have been a few other cigar boxes made to humidor quality, but I can't specifically recall them off-hand.


I am currently using a Playboy cigar box. (The first full box of cigars I've ever pruchased.) It has a very good seal. As good a seal as the cheap humidor I bought online and returned. It is also laquered. The walls and lid are thick and cedar. I thru a Water Pillows: Portable Humidifier in there with the ladys (after smoking a couple to make room for it). And am quite happy with it so far. But I'm a newbie to serious cigars and personal humidors. So don't know. I may be all wet on this one.


----------

